# علاقة الميكاترونيك بالسيارات الحديثة



## AHMED1000 (12 مايو 2010)

اريد ان اعرف ماهي الكورسات المطلوبة المتعلقة بميكاترونك السيارات خاصة وانا اعمل فني سيارات 
واريد انا اتعمق في دراسة الحساسات المتعلقة بالسيارة بوجه خاص


----------



## ksmksam (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذا التخصص مجود في الاردن باسم اوتوترونكس وفي موقع لنفس طلاب الجامعة هناك ممكن يساعدوك كمان
http://www.muslimengineer.info/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=14
ويمكنك متابعة موقع القرية الالكترونية


----------

